# Shiners



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Is there any bait shop open on Sunday between here and Eufala that sells shiners? Southern Outdoor Sports in Dothan has them, but are closed on Sunday. Wish someone sold them in Eufala. Want to use them for bait on my catfish noodles.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Most of the HOBO Pantries, they are the local gas stations, has them.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Bitco in milton


----------



## SouthernBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

billyb said:


> Is there any bait shop open on Sunday between here and Eufala that sells shiners? Southern Outdoor Sports in Dothan has them, but are closed on Sunday. Wish someone sold them in Eufala. Want to use them for bait on my catfish noodles.


Try frozen shrimp. Eufaula cats love them.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I buy mine at Bitco he always has them. I can't kill the things, I have had them live in my live well for 3 weeks with me only changing the water out every few days sometimes 5 days. Dont even feeed em nothing.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Use a chunked up mullet.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I got shiners on the way up today. Stopped by SOS and they had 18 left. Went by the Crappie Shack and bought 5 dozen and the lady gave me a big net full for good measure. Said she didn't want to count anymore out today so she gave me all she had. Also have 4 whole mullet. Was going to buy some shrimp but now got to use what we have.

Made up a new 100' trotline from paracord to stretch across the creek. We use 5 weights to make sure it doesn't get caught up in boat traffic. Went to set it out and found it isn't long enough. Need at least another 50'. Back to Walmart.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> Bitco in milton


This


----------

